# Bare neutral service conductor



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

It almost sounds like you plan to strip the jacket off a section of SE cable and then run the wires in the conduit.

Pete


----------



## navyman (Jan 26, 2010)

no.I'm buying single conductor wire..thought it might be cheaper for one bare conductor.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

In answer to your question, yes, the grounded conductor is permitted to be bare but I don't know if you will see any real savings buying a section of bare conductor.

Pete


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Your POCO may not allow it, however. Check with them as well.


----------



## navyman (Jan 26, 2010)

I guess this answers my question.230.41 Insulation of Service-Entrance Conductors.

Service-entrance conductors entering or on the exterior of buildings or other structures shall be insulated.
Exception: A grounded conductor shall be permitted to be uninsulated as follows:
Bare copper used in a raceway or part of a service cable assembly
Bare copper for direct burial where bare copper is judged to be suitable for the soil conditions
Bare copper for direct burial without regard to soil conditions where part of a cable assembly identified for underground use
Aluminum or copper-clad aluminum without individual insulation or covering where part of a cable assembly or identified for underground use in a raceway, or for direct burial
Bare conductors used in an auxiliary gutter


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Make sure whatever you buy is sunlight resistant. I believe xhhw-2 is sunlight resistant in size #2 and larger


----------

